# Whey Soap



## Fiberaddict

OK, so I'm off today and want to soap. Husband has been making cheese like it's endangered :lol , so I have a bunch of whey in the 'fridge. I figure, hey! Let's soap it!

Should I freeze it first, like I do goats milk, or is it OK to use it straight from the fridge? Any strange smells I should be aware of? Do I need to add a FO, or does it smell "OK" without? And, what do I *call* it? It's not goat's milk, so I can't call it GM soap......I have family that grab the bars faster than I can stack them, so I need a name that won't confuse them (seriously. Most of them have NO clue what "whey" is :sigh )

Thanks!


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Well, I have not tried it yet, but have some of the same questions...if you end up with too much whey for soap making you can put it on your garden or if you have any fruit trees, they love the whey too!

As far as a name...you can call it Whey Cool Soap... :biggrin


----------



## Fiberaddict

OH my Gosh! I LOVE the name! Thanks - I'll use that! :lol

I have a batch of Chamomile tea brewing (for shampoo bars), and I am *itching* to start soaping. Think I'll try it straight from the fridge - we need the room for the Chevre...and Manchego...and....he's working on cheese #3, but I don't know what it is. Whatever - I'll eat it! :lol


----------



## LLB101

with the fat gone from the whey, what is the benefit of using whey in the soap?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Whey will still make ricotta cheese, albeit not very much, I still do, and simply freeze the small amounts until my container is full, it's decidedly low fat. Plus whey is very high in riboflavin and everything in soap is about label appeal in the end once you understand the science. Vicki


----------



## Fiberaddict

Vicki, you're right - it's all about the marketing. It's why we were thinking of soaping with the Cashmere's milk - the whole Cashmere mystique-thing, right there.

The whey didn't smell *too* bad, but - right now, anyway - it's still that weird tan/gold-ish color. I'll see tomorrow how it really looks - but hey, Ugly soap is still soap, right? :lol

Husband doesn't want to do ricotta, for whatever reason. Right now it's not a *huge* issue - the dogs like it, the chickens like it, it makes soap, and it makes *awesome* bread. I have a batch of cinnamon rolls planned for my daughter's birthday Sunday - I'm going to use whey in them, too.

Oh - and Lacia, from what I understand the fat in the milk doesn't count. Some people soap with water - I just poured a shampoo bar that I used Chamomile tea in. The liquid is there just to dissolve the lye, so, basically anything goes. (I want to try beer in a shampoo bar one of these days. Don't know that it'll add anything to the soap, but......I want to see for myself. :lol )


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Measure out your beer the night before and let set...I did not add lye to mine...but do tell us how that goes  Vicki


----------



## LLB101

so the marketing about goat milk soap moisturinzing due to the fat etc is just marketing? 
I must be missing something very important here... for real, the goat milk adds _______?


----------



## Guest

Goat milk does make a difference in soap/compared to water based soaps..
Yes, your liquid is a carrier for your lye.. but your liquids can carry other benefits to your soaps... Example is my jewelweed soaps, that do work... 
I have used many many water based handmade soaps and find that goat milk soaps are superior to them in moisturizing qualities..
I don't know exactly why on the science end of it, but I know it works. purists that only have used homemade soaps will tell you the same thing.
Barb


----------



## SimplyE

Fiberaddict said:


> I want to try beer in a shampoo bar one of these days. Don't know that it'll add anything to the soap, but......I want to see for myself. :lol )


I made a "drunken goat" soap with beer, and I thought it was fantastic actually. I ended up using it as a shampoo bar The beer creates ubber bubbles, and it feels so incredible on my hair. When I formulate for my shampoo bar, it will most def. have beer in it.

Just make sure it is flat beer so you don't have a volcano when you add the lye. Like Vickie said, let it sit out for a while.

I bet the whey would feel really nice, as well. I will be curious to hear how it goes.


----------



## hsmomof4

Or you can freeze the beer. I just opened the can, poured it into ice cube trays, then used the frozen beer. No issues with volcanoes or fumes or anything.


----------



## Fiberaddict

Ok, the Whey Cool :lol soap was de-molded and cut Saturday afternoon. It's soft - of course! - but I tried it out Sunday morning. Nice lather, felt silky-soft on the skin.....I think it's a keeper!

I'll let it cure a bit before trying an entire bar (I test batches using the odd ends), but I think I like it. We had a b-day party on Sunday, and it was a hit....I "lost" 4 bars. :lol

I'll let you know when I try the beer - I have to buy more oils first. I kinda went overboard Friday....


----------



## MiaBella Farm

YAY! Glad to hear it turned out okay!


----------



## chandasue

Neat idea! I never have enough whey to make ricotta so that's awesome that it worked. Nor do i ever have enough milk for that matter so I usually end up just using water or tea to make soap. Very curious about trying the beer soap as well.

As to why use goats milk, I always thought it was for the protein in the milk... But I'm pretty new to it so what do I know... :lol


----------

